# Wireless Internet



## MissKT (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm moving to Queretaro in August. Can anyone tell me how much wireless internet access at my home would cost me per month? I 100% need internet at my house, and I particularly wifi in order to use some features on my phone.

Thank you for your help! :ranger:


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Telmex offers several packages starting at about $389 MXN pesos per month for a landline and 3 Mbps download speed internet. We have a similar package and are receiving 5.12 Mbps download speed. Installation was fast and service has been very good.

Here is a link to the Telmex page with its various packages.

Paquetes Hogar | Conexión Internet y Servicios de Telefonía | Telmex


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

michmex said:


> Telmex offers several packages starting at about $389 MXN pesos per month for a landline and 3 Mbps download speed internet. We have a similar package and are receiving 5.12 Mbps download speed. Installation was fast and service has been very good.
> 
> Here is a link to the Telmex page with its various packages.
> 
> Paquetes Hogar | Conexión Internet y Servicios de Telefonía | Telmex


We have a Telmex land line and wireless internet for $390.00 pesos per month in our house. We moved in 1 1/2 years ago and had it switched over and it took 5 days for them to come and hook everything up, it was a new house. 

It works great and no complaints, so far. Even if the upload speed, as per test sites, is only .5 mg the downpload is 3.5 mg most times and I don´t notice much difference to the cable internet I had in the US advertised at double the upload speed at 2X the per month rate considering no land line included.

All Telmex modems are now wireless as of a couple of years ago, or more and no $75.00 US charge for the modem.

I don´t download movies to watch but Youtube videos look good, the same as they did in the US.


----------



## MissKT (Feb 24, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> We have a Telmex land line and wireless internet for $390.00 pesos per month in our house. We moved in 1 1/2 years ago and had it switched over and it took 5 days for them to come and hook everything up, it was a new house.
> 
> It works great and no complaints, so far. Even if the upload speed, as per test sites, is only .5 mg the downpload is 3.5 mg most times and I don´t notice much difference to the cable internet I had in the US advertised at double the upload speed at 2X the per month rate considering no land line included.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I'm glad to hear it is not crazy expensive. 

When you say there is a wireless modem, does that mean that I do not need to buy a router? Or do you mean that I don't have to plug the modem into anything, but I still need a router.

I am not so internet-savvy even in the US, so I am worried about my lack of internet knowledge in Mexico!


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

QueretaroTeacher said:


> Thank you, I'm glad to hear it is not crazy expensive.
> 
> When you say there is a wireless modem, does that mean that I do not need to buy a router? Or do you mean that I don't have to plug the modem into anything, but I still need a router.
> 
> I am not so internet-savvy even in the US, so I am worried about my lack of internet knowledge in Mexico!


Telmex includes the wireless modem (router) and installation as part of the package. You will also have access to numerous hotspots throughout Mexico as well as access to ATT and Boingo hotspots in the USA.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You only mentioned your phone but assume you'll have a PC or laptop as well. You may need some help connecting your phone and your wireless modem. If you need Internet access away from your place you'll need a CEL account and that would be someone like Telcel. An unlocked phone should accept a Telcel SIM


----------

